
Web App for SpaceX Ridesharing - a1pulley
https://rideshare.spacex.com/
======
socceroos
Some really interesting insights here as someone who hasn't thought too much
about how payloads are sourced and organized.

It's a nice simple web app too that just sticks to the point.

